# Race In Lowell, In, Dec. 8th, 2012



## ZBT Speedway

*Race In Lowell, now in Beecher, Al (the young) DeYoung will be hosting*

Change of race venue, Dec 8th race will be at The Jungle, hosted by the one and only, you know him, you cant live without, the man with the plan, Mr. Al (the young) DeYoung. :dude: See You All there DUDES


----------



## ski23

Wooohoo, I'll make the trip for that race lol


----------



## honda27

*race*

ill be there 4 races and the pizza woo hoo gas is extra:wave:


----------



## ajd350

Can we carpool, Mike?


----------



## JVerb

dude, I'm there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

dude be here, lol


----------



## Ratwagon64

:wave:AL we meeting at Mikes house to car pool or is he picking us up. Pat


----------



## ajd350

I think he should pick us up, Pat


----------



## Steelix_70

Can I get a ride to, as I'll be there.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Ok, Mike get Ed, stop by an pick up Al then swing by pick up Pat. LOl


----------



## honda27

*races*

ok guuys stop by and pick me up 2 so we can have sliders lol,.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Thank God there is not a White Castle between Hondas house and ZBT Speedway. I know, I know, he will pack his belly the night before and we will pay.


----------



## jeff72

Bump!!!


----------



## ski23

Why can't I just pick Pat up, then we stop at Al's, then go get Ed?


----------



## honda27

*races*

well guys just to let u know the DUDE MAN WILL BE HERE 4 THIS RACE YES THE DUDE MAN COMITH LOL.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

*Change of venue*

CHANGE OF VENUE. This race has been moved to Al's Jungle Park in Beecher. Same date, Saturday Dec. 8, 2012. Doors [email protected] for practice. $7 covers pizza, pop and plaques.


----------



## honda27

*race*

race was changed from lowell to beecher on sat dec 8th please look ty.


----------



## Steelix_70

As Long as I still get a ride there all is good with me. The guy has a new track and now he get's all the races.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Well just to let everyone know I will not be able to make the race on Dec 8. I will be at the Allstate Arena. We have tickets see Trans-Siberian Orchestra. My wife makes me get tickets the day they go on sale. We will be in the second row this year. Pat


----------



## ajd350

Should be an awesome show, Pat. We'll have to duke it out without you.


----------



## ski23

Bump... Pat, we could feed Darrell a crave case, send him to the arena the day before and lay the fog of war!!! Should cancel that event with no problem. Also, No dudeman man! Boss won't let him come play


----------



## Ratwagon64

There will be plenty of smoke, just no Darrel. LOl. Pat


----------



## ajd350

We should have a real good group for this race, judging by the competiton this past Friday. See you then!


----------



## brownie374

What is the 3rd class afx or hot rods?


----------



## ajd350

AFX. Hot rods will be for the race on New Year's Day


----------



## brownie374

What bodies in afx?


----------



## ajd350

None specified


----------



## Ratwagon64

I heard the Dude man is racing this weekend. :thumbsup: Dude put me in. LOL. Pat


----------



## ajd350

The track is all ready and we will be good to go Saturday. I'll plan to be around by noon if any early birds show up for practice. We will be running practice rotation to give everyone equal opportunity. Time to make some TJets scream!


----------



## EGThunder

*Northern Indiana racing events.*

Interested in checking out some HO slot racing been away from hobby for 30 years would like to get back into it . How can I get in touch with some racer from northern Indiana?


----------



## jeff72

Thanks Al for a awsome day of racing


----------



## Ratwagon64

I heard I missed a good day fo racing. Al who were the big winners. Slow Pat


----------



## Steelix_70

Thanks Al for the great day of racing lots of fun, thanks to all the out of towners for coming in, and meeting some new people.


----------



## ajd350

Thanks to all you guys who showed up to race. Without you, it's just me running laps alone.

The near-capacity event was made up of 19 racers including a few welcome guests from out of town. After a couple of hours of practice rotation we ran the Skinny TJet class.

Mike won the class with 63 laps. 2nd Al/61, 3rd Danger Dan/60, 4th Chris/60, 5th Larry/58, 6th Rich W/57, 7th Jake/57, 8th Ed/57 9th Joe/57, 10th Rick B/57, 11th Darrell/57, 12th Milt/57 13th Jeff/56, 14th Richard P/54, 15th Brian/52, 16th, Greg/52, 17th Eric/51, 18thSam/49, 19th Russ/45.

Three out of the six cars on 57 laps were spread only 8 inches apart total at the end!

Next was Wide TJets (Fray slip-on). 

Mike Had to work a little harder to take this one with 76 laps, follwed by Al at 75 and Danger Dan 3rd close behind also at 75. 4th Richard P/74, 5th Milt/73, 6th Rich W/73, 7th Jeff/72, 8th Ed/71, 9th Rick B/71, 10th Darrell/69, 11th Joe/69, 12th Jake/68, 13th Larry/68, 14th Eric/67, 15th Chris/67, 16th Russ/65, 17th Greg/65, Brian/64, Sam/45\

Jake swept the Bi-directional IROC Mustang race with four segment wins. You have to see the video on this.

Pix to come


----------



## ajd350

L to R Richard Phillis, Danger Dan Rothwell, Joe and Mike Wontorski








Russ Evans, Darrell Swisher, Jeff Parker, Rick Brown








Jeff and Rick again, Sam 'NineFinger Hobbies' Heitz, Greg Gorski, Brian Stopper, Steve McQueen...wait...what? That guy didn't pay his pizza money!








more.....


----------



## ajd350

Greg Brian and Steve again, Chris Windlow, Eric Estes, Wrangler Rich Wontorski, Ed Laskey








Last two on right, Larry Boomsma and Milt Surratt.








I hope all you guys had as much fun as I did hosting this event. Great Group, Great Racing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Wow. Great turn out and a lots of good racers. I will catch you guys next time. Pat


----------



## ajd350

It was some really good racing, Pat . Hope you enjoyed TSO!:wave:


----------



## honda27

*race*

have to charge that guy 4 pizza lol. steve mcqueen


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Thanks*

Thanks again for another day of fun and friendship, enjoyed getting my butt whooped, can I say Butt? lol its all for fun anyway. :dude:


----------



## ajd350

Just for fun? That was the Worlds Biggest Race in Town!!:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*races*

ok guys get the dang group pics of the cars posted up u slow mo,s lol :wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Al, This was our 13th year going to see TSO and it was the best one yet. Pat


----------



## Ratwagon64

I was thinking of maybe bringing a couple more racers. The last one I brought is not doing to bad. LOL Pat :wave:


----------



## ajd350

We're just sandbagging him to set up the big fall later. LOL
Mike put on a show for the fast guys. I had a shot at him, but didn't hold it together. Better than Friday, though.:tongue:


----------



## ski23

Thanks to Al for hosting the event. Awesome track and good food. A big group of racers and some tight racing. Fat tire, I kept her in the slot. Started later in the field and did not think I would be top 3,let alone take home the #1 spot. I'm sure everyone is asking how the [email protected]&"!! It's the glue I used putting in a new guide pin!!!


----------



## jakegt01

*Darrell stop calling me*

















http://www.youtube.com/jakeperish


----------



## jakegt01

*post ALL the videos*

With so many racers there is a lot of opportunity to capture plenty of footage. There are THIRTY-ONE (31) videos. There is some great action throughout. Keep an eye on those IROC crashes. Everyone wants to see the crashes. Evidenced the the race results there is some great racing action too. Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/jakeperish


----------



## honda27

*races*

hey that first group pics. are those guys playing pocket pool. all 4 guys have there hands in there pockets lol.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Only Darrel. Lol


----------



## bearsox

*Wow what a great turnout for ya AL ! Sure would have loved to be back in the area for this season as it seems to be the best yet in the area . This race for one would have been great to be at as i would have seen all the new blood and old gang . Also i have not seen Danger Dan , Rick Phillis or my friend Uncle Milty Surratt in forever it seems ! So it sure would have been good to see and race with those guys . BTW thank you Jake for all the videos ! I love it when ya take time to do this and put em up so a guy like me can enjoy them ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Pajamas*



honda27 said:


> hey that first group pics. are those guys playing pocket pool. all 4 guys have there hands in there pockets lol.:wave:


hey Darrell if you had pockets in your pajamas you could have played too. Maybe your mom can sow some pockets in your jammies for you, or wear pants. I did already text Travis Monday morning, but thanks for the reminder call though. lol :dude:


----------



## jerminski73

*Awesome!*

Looks like I missed an awesome time! Good job Jake the video guy, slow motion videos are awesome!


----------



## Brian 1811

Yea jeremy you missed some good racing and some real good crashes thanks to me in the iroc race I was trying to hit everyone. Sorry about that Al I was trying to hurt the cars though just having fun. Thanks for a great time.


----------



## ajd350

I don't know about anyone's feelings, but the cars are just fine, Brian.


----------



## Wrangler Rich

*Orange car gets t-boned!*

Hi all I thought you would like this new video.


----------



## Wrangler Rich

I guess i cant post links untill i make 5 posts so this is post #2!


----------



## Wrangler Rich

*post number 3*

Had a great time, almost there! thank you Al!


----------



## Wrangler Rich

*post number 4*

Hey Darrel, What was up with the pajamas?:jest: one more post to go!


----------



## Wrangler Rich

*Post number 5*

:beatdeadhorse: ok post 5

lets see if i can get the video up


----------



## Wrangler Rich

*fingers crossed!*


----------



## ajd350

Brutal! LMAO! I still can't believe there is no visible damage on those cars.:drunk:


----------



## jerminski73

*Video*

Hahahaha, that's awesome, caught by the red light camera!


----------



## Wrangler Rich

*texhnicalitys*

Technically, the car was caught by the red baron :devil:


----------



## JoeSki

Love the ending!


----------



## JoeSki

only shot I had at Mike, was when we got to IROC reverse lanes...


----------



## tazman052186

That was funny. Like the car that drove right off the the curve at the top before goin on the over pass. That crash at the end was cool also.


----------



## Ratwagon64

That was a great video of the head on crash in slow motion. Good shot Jake. Looks like I missed some good racing. Pat


----------

